# Finally vision cage



## vikas (Mar 27, 2018)

You people must be thinking why i am so happy after getting vision cage. The reason is it’s very hard to find good quality cages in India and finally i got a dealer dealing in vision cage and though it was a risk ordering from him but he delivered and i am very happy 😄


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Many congratulations on the new cage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your new cage.
Well done! :thumbsup:

I have to ask that you stop trying to use emoticons as they are all showing up as gibberish such as: #x1f604 Thank you!*


----------



## vikas (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you 
Wont use emoticons now



FaeryBee said:


> *Congratulations on your new cage.
> Well done!
> I have to ask that you stop trying to use emoticons as they are all showing up as gibberish such as: #x1f604 Thank you!*


Thank youu



StarlingWings said:


> Many congratulations on the new cage


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Vision cage, I love it. Congrats!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

yay! Personally, I do like the vision cages and have one myself. I like that they keep all the mess in.

The only downside is that there is no slide out tray for easy cleaning.


----------



## vikas (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks 



justmoira said:


> I have a Vision cage, I love it. Congrats!


Yes thats true thats the only downside about it but overall it's awesome 


PoukieBear said:


> yay! Personally, I do like the vision cages and have one myself. I like that they keep all the mess in.
> 
> The only downside is that there is no slide out tray for easy cleaning.


----------

